# New from SimpleShot: Flip Clip X -- Aluminum, Improved Flathead Screws



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi everybody,

I'm sure everybody else got this email too from SS but in case you haven't...

It seems as though SS has listened to the complaints regarding stripped Flip Clips (say that ten time fast!), and they're releasing an improved version.

The new Flip Clip X version will be made of solid aluminum, with better (now flathead) screws. These will apparently be available to everyone in August, but if you've purchased a Scout from SS before, they're available now.

I have no trouble with the stock flip clips, but I bet some people will be happy to hear about these.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Ordered mine a few minutes ago.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

stevekt said:


> Ordered mine a few minutes ago.


Ditto.


----------



## STO (Mar 2, 2018)

Never busted mine, but these look good none the less. TBH though unless I'm testing band setups, I never had a problem with matchstick, tie-on, etc.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Im still trying to wrap my head around why these appeal to people? They (to me!) seem redundant.. like the bit you put a hole through is a write off. Theyre annoying to make them look tidy. They (the old ones, obv.) can shatter from a fork hit. And they take longer than a wrap and tuck - also youve got a left and a right one to mix up.

Just seems like a little step backward lol...

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I should add that I do think the new ones are cool, especially with the flathead screws. I may order some just to say I gave them fair play before dismissing them.

Hope I didnt stir the pot haha. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Just ordered mine. Guess I am ham fisted because the plastic never lasted long for me. I always over tightened them. So far, the Scout is my favorite go to shooter.. Just my 2 cents.......


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

erniepc1 said:


> Just ordered mine. Guess I am ham fisted because the plastic never lasted long for me. I always over tightened them. So far, the Scout is my favorite go to shooter.. Just my 2 cents.......


Agreed, the Scout is a phenom of a design. Love it.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## toygun (May 16, 2018)

Sweet! just ordered my set too. thanks for the heads up.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I never had any issues with the old style Flip Clips but these are new and shiny so I bought them.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

stevekt said:


> I never had any issues with the old style Flip Clips but these are new and shiny so I bought them.


I didnt mean to harp on them so much, I guess I just like tying on bands lol. I can appreciate any new innovation however, if its your thing - heck, jive on! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## toygun (May 16, 2018)

stevekt said:


> I never had any issues with the old style Flip Clips but these are new and shiny so I bought them.


This is my first set of clips on anything. My old scout has been abused so much it deserves the fancy upgrade. lol. Ordered a set of the flocking kits and some SS black latex. Gonna get her back up to par and purring again.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

I've been good with my Flip Clips, haven't busted any. Just in the beginning I managed to over torque a set. I'm looking forward to the new ones, this way I don't have to be overly conscience when tightening my Flip Clips.


----------



## Wignorant (Jun 16, 2018)

I really want to grab two pairs but I was gifted my scouts and can't seem to find them on the site.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Wignorant said:


> I really want to grab two pairs but I was gifted my scouts and can't seem to find them on the site.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They are not available to the public yet. This a presale for Scout owners who received the email from Simple shot.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

They should be available in two weeks (August 8th I believe)


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

I hope these still work for the TAC Hammer.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

BushpotChef said:


> Im still trying to wrap my head around why these appeal to people? They (to me!) seem redundant.. like the bit you put a hole through is a write off. Theyre annoying to make them look tidy. They (the old ones, obv.) can shatter from a fork hit. And they take longer than a wrap and tuck - also youve got a left and a right one to mix up.
> 
> Just seems like a little step backward lol...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


Consider giving them another try. I only shoot OTT so I leave them on (don't have to swap them around for TTF. I always carry a Swiss army knife and a few turns from the Philips driver is enough to get my bands in, and then a few turns later they're good to go. Because they mount on the target side of the slingshot, I think the chance of damaging them from a fork hit is pretty low. Plus the Scout has a nice big fork gap so fork hits are unlikely anyway. Tidiness might be an issue if you're shooting excessively wide bands, but even the stock 7/8" bands that come from SS fit on the fork tips nicely.

I still like to tie on my bands and I have no problem with good ol' wrap n tuck, but I really like flip clips. Fast, simple, easy, and awesome if you want to experiment with different rubber types or active band lengths because changing and adjusting the bands is so easy.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I bought 1/4-20 barrel nuts and stainless thumb screws from McMaster-Carr. Using a rotary leather punch on the smallest anvil, I make a centered hole in the ends of the bands. Allows for symmetrical band mounts side to side, like the originals.*

*Imo, tying vs. mechanical attachments is like carburetion vs. fuel injection - it's cleaner and more precise.*


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

I will be purchasing these. Thank God Almighty. I will be purchasing these. :banana:


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Somebody hook a brother up with a link...

I've owned Scouts purchased from the man himself since '14 and I didn't get no stinkin' emails. I smell travesty!


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Thank you Master Treefork. I am now among the elite owners of the Flip Clip X. That's right, I be sportin' aluminum.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Thank you Master Treefork. I am now among the elite owners of the Flip Clip X. That's right, I be sportin' aluminum.


Got the Scout riding on a new set of rims? Haha 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Wignorant said:


> I really want to grab two pairs but I was gifted my scouts and can't seem to find them on the site.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought that Orange Scout from SS that I sent you but didn't get the email either. We can wait till August. Not far away.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> Wignorant said:
> 
> 
> > I really want to grab two pairs but I was gifted my scouts and can't seem to find them on the site.
> ...


Funny, we never seems to miss the endless pro1motipnal emails LOL.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

BushpotChef said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > Wignorant said:
> ...


Gotta be one of the fair hairedvgood old boys.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> Wignorant said:
> 
> 
> > I really want to grab two pairs but I was gifted my scouts and can't seem to find them on the site.
> ...


You'll still not be quite as elite as us forerunners, but I admire your patience nonetheless.


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Jolly Roger said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Jolly Roger said:
> ...


I have no hair  send me your email I'll ping it over to you

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## goodflite (Dec 5, 2015)

I ordered 2 sets for my 2 Scouts. At the discount price, I really want to try them. However, I might miss the snazzy red plastic clips on my black widow.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I bought 2 sets within 20 mins of the email coming out! I have come to really like my modified flipclips and won't be getting rid of them but I'm quite excited to try the new ones!


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

goodflite said:


> I ordered 2 sets for my 2 Scouts. At the discount price, I really want to try them. However, I might miss the snazzy red plastic clips on my black widow.


It would be cool to see some custom anodized ones, since they're aluminum. Reds and blues would really pop that way.


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

My clips are arriving Saturday per my tracking number.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

They have arrived!

Here are some quick pics for you guys.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Is it an optical 'contusion' or are they substantially thicker than the original plastics?*


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Well, it's safe to say that you will not strip these Flip Clip X's. Nor will a fork hit damage the machine screw end much. Should you somehow mangle that end, a replacement should be as easy as a trip to the local hardware store

There is a lot of meat on the Flip Clip X and I'm wondering why it was made so beefy. Maybe when I'm bored one day, I may grind down the back end some to meet up with the machine screw.

But all in all, it's something we've been asking for and it's built to last.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Is it an optical 'contusion' or are they substantially thicker than the original plastics?*


They are twice as thick. They seem very durable!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

'There is a lot of meat on the Flip Clip X and I'm wondering why it was made so beefy.'

*Puzzling, seems like it could have been cleaner. *


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice to get photographic confirmation that they will still work with the TAC Hammer. Looking forward to getting my clips.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

In case anyone was interested, the new clips still work very well using the same hardware from a modified original FlipClip using a rivet nut and 1" thumb screw.

However, with the slot on the screw that comes with the FlipClip X I really don't need the modification because my little pocket knife blade fits the slot perfectly!


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Man, this makes me wish I'd gotten an aluminum Scout! :cursin:

Can you picture these beefy black duders mounted on that shiny beast- some SS black trailing away...

Glorious.

Is the aluminum Scout a done deal? I don't see them on the site anymore.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Man, this makes me wish I'd gotten an aluminum Scout! :cursin:
> 
> Can you picture these beefy black duders mounted on that shiny beast- some SS black trailing away...
> 
> ...


That would look wicked! They are still available at ProShot. https://proshotcatapults.com/the-scout-slingshot-aluminium


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Man, this makes me wish I'd gotten an aluminum Scout! :cursin:
> 
> Can you picture these beefy black duders mounted on that shiny beast- some SS black trailing away...
> 
> ...


Here you go!

But I'm going to stick to the plastic Flip Clips vs. the Flip Clip X on my aluminum Scout. I don't like the metal to metal contact. If I were to go this route, I'd probably add a rubber washer between the machine screw and the frame.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Beeeyouteeefull!


----------



## stevekt (Jul 3, 2012)

They arrived!


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Great pics guys. It looks like the "knuckle" is longer on these, like it spans more of the groove. Is that the case?


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Bulky. I don't like it. Can't see the point of departing from wrap and tuck.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

You will when arthritis rears its ugly beak. Sometimes the simplest movements like picking your nose, scratching your nether regions, or executing the wrap and tuck, can lead to painful grimaces and diminished retraction bliss. Flip clips help me avoid that, and I can use my lucky penny to tighten them now.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Yeah that! Amen


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I partially agree with Ordo. I can see the benefits of a clip attachment system but what I see here is a naked emperor. It took Simple Shot forever to respond to this problem and this clunky eyesore is the best they can come up with ... very disappointing. Sorry to piss in your cereal guys, but this is a C minus solution. *


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

They'll be mods Alfred, feedback, and then Flip Clips Xyz. The contoured version, engraved if you like...

I'm going to suggest that Nathan neither deprived us of quality nor aesthetics, but has given us a generous canvas upon which to collaborate. I will maintain this viewpoint until I actually receive and mount the small anvils to my Scout.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Finally it is here!

The FlipClipX was designed to be a platform for many frames, customisation and for builders. The thickness is defined by factor of safety for all circumstances also when bands are thick and to avoid if somenone tightens the clip when it is not in the exact right position - so there is only a tiny part of the thread is loaded. It is really handy for DIY as well.

Thank you guys for the uploaded pictures!

Have a good weekend,

Mark


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> > I never had any issues with the old style Flip Clips but these are new and shiny so I bought them.
> ...


Hey Chef its all good. I and I think most everybody else here, want to hear your true thoughts and opinions. We would not want you to just go with the crowd and say something nice nor do we want you or any body else to just not say anything because you don't agree or a product isn't for you. This forum is about the give and take of ideas, info and experience. Your an experienced shooter and builder and your opinion is valued around here. By the way I think the clips are okay but if I owned a scout (and I will) I'd be wrappen and tucken same as I do everything else I shoot. It works for me. Fiddly clips and screws just not for me.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

As expected they also fit on to the Pocket Predator Boyscout and the RCC General. I personally won't be using them on the cast aluminum frame but wanted to show that it would work.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

stevekt said:


> I hope these still work for the TAC Hammer.


*I expect they will work on the TAC Hammer & Universal Boyscout. If the hole spacing is the same they should even work better. *

*For the original flip clips a little fishing reel oil (safe for plastics) goes a long way to make them easier to screw in or out.*

*I bought an original Scout a while back as well as two cast aluminum ones and I didn't get the email either. *

*For me that's good news as it tells me they have finally taken me off their email list. It took unsubscribing online plus two phone calls to get it done but I'm ever so glad it is done.*

*No more you are about to lose your VIP Gold Status insults. I try not to buy from vendors that insult me. *

*I have always viewed those little reminders to log on and buy in X number of days as an insult.*

*Maybe a hard concept for SS to grasp but I buy what I want or need when I want or need it and I follow no mandatory purchase deadlines.*

*I suspect many others feel the same but it's a matter of personal choice and my choice is to not receive a purchase deadline from anyone even if it means I don't get the "what's new" emails.*

*I did like the "whats new" emails but I'd rather live without them than get the buy something in a certain number of days or become a less valued customer.*

*There is nothing there I can't live without.*


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I guess I'm not the only one who tells it like it is. Thanks for sharing your most valid thoughts. I also found it an insult to my intelligence to read " ...you can gain and maintain special customer status if you buy enough stuff within the limited time setting..." sounded like payroll was coming due and SS was short of money and needed the funds ASAP. Or, we have only 30 of these in this color so if you want to be one of the select few order now before you get left out in the cold and have to settle for the old standard colors. Anything to create a buying frenzy with customers hurrying to beat others to the punch.

However, I must admit that I did use a coupon emailed to me by a third party to order a 5 pack of gen. X Flippy Clips to use on my Scout Clone and to experiment with whatever else they might work on. But really thinking that they will run a distant second to the PP Pro Clips. At least SS finally came up with a metal clip that isn't so prone to breakage as the cheap plastic originals. I think the clips Percy's Creations made is the best version imaginable. I like Percy's band clips a lot. They lie flat and look neat....even neater than wrap and tuck.

Well, I best stop here since I was warned against posting my personal opinions. Probably should just delete this but I'm not that easily deterred.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Man, this makes me wish I'd gotten an aluminum Scout! :cursin:
> 
> Can you picture these beefy black duders mounted on that shiny beast- some SS black trailing away...
> 
> ...


*I have two of them that I bought early on directly from Simple Shot when they had them in stock. They are designed by Simple Shot but cast and finished in the UK by Pro-Shot. If you want one I suggest you buy it from Pro-Shot as it is available there along with a few other Simple Shot designs. The cast Axiom Ocularis is also available and that's another beautiful frame in aluminum. They are nice frames without question. *

*All my aluminum frames that I bought directly from Simple Shot have a "Made in the USA" sticker on the package when they are clearly made in the UK. Maybe the stickers are over site and maybe intentional but false none the less. *


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

ShootnCoastie said:


> Hulla Baloo said:
> 
> 
> > Man, this makes me wish I'd gotten an aluminum Scout! :cursin:
> ...


*You may ant to try an nylon washer. It will protect your aluminum frame and can be had in many thicknesses *


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

BushpotChef said:


> I should add that I do think the new ones are cool, especially with the flathead screws. I may order some just to say I gave them fair play before dismissing them.
> 
> Hope I didnt stir the pot haha.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


How would it be at all possible for a fella with the handle "BushPOTchef" to ever stir a pot???????


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *I bought 1/4-20 barrel nuts and stainless thumb screws from McMaster-Carr. Using a rotary leather punch on the smallest anvil, I make a centered hole in the ends of the bands. Allows for symmetrical band mounts side to side, like the originals.*
> 
> *Imo, tying vs. mechanical attachments is like carburetion vs. fuel injection - it's cleaner and more precise.*


*This looks like a better and cleaner solution to me. I like it lot better than the Fat-Clip-X*


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

*WOW... I thought I might want some but after seeing how thick they are and how much they distract from the looks of the slingshot, I no longer want any. The plastic ones cut the threads on the first install. After the threads are cut a tiny bit of fishing reel oil on the screw threads goes a long way to getting the screws in and out of the plastic threads and this type of oil will not harm plastic. Simply put it doesn't take enough tension on the clip to hold the band to strip it. Any that were stripped were stripped by human error, True enough the plastic ones wont take a direct fork hit but just wait and see how that big a$$ bulging chuck of aluminum looks after a good hard hit. It may still function but it will look terrible. My thoughts are these are an answer to a problem that only exists from human error or human ignorance or both. The originals are just a screw threaded into plastic. They are not a lug nut you are trying to tighten. I'll get along just fine with the plastic ones and save the $10 to put toward something useful.*


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Fiveshooter said:


> *WOW... I thought I might want some but after seeing how thick they are and how much they distract from the looks of the slingshot, I no longer want any. The plastic ones cut the threads on the first install. After the threads are cut a tiny bit of fishing reel oil on the screw threads goes a long way to getting the screws in and out of the plastic threads and this type of oil will not harm plastic. Simply put it doesn't take enough tension on the clip to hold the band to strip it. Any that were stripped were stripped by human error, True enough the plastic ones wont take a direct fork hit but just wait and see how that big a$$ bulging chuck of aluminum looks after a good hard hit. It may still function but it will look terrible. My thoughts are these are an answer to a problem that only exists from human error or human ignorance or both. The originals are just a screw threaded into plastic. They are not a lug nut you are trying to tighten. I'll get along just fine with the plastic ones and save the $10 to put toward something useful.*


Never had a problem with mine either. Maybe some are better than others. Either it's nice that they've at least acknowledged the problem and have offered another option.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Ordo said:


> Bulky. I don't like it. Can't see the point of departing from wrap and tuck.


 :yeahthat: :yeahthat: :iagree: :iagree:


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Who has ever had a machine shop design and cut out something similar?


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Jolly Roger said:


> Who has ever had a machine shop design and cut out something similar?


*The shop we have at work could do it no problem but unless we made many thousands of them it would not be worth the cost to buy the die. I may have them make me a few similar but thinner and those would be fully machined. None would be for sale as I will not sell something so similar to what is probably a patented product. Actually the machine shop work for that item is only cutting a long extruded aluminum part to size, drill and tap and anodize. The entire shape is not individually machined. They would be extruded in 10' to 20' lengths. There would be a hefty charge initially for a die but the shape die would pay for itself very fast at that price. With extruded lengths of the shape a CNC machine can get the holes drilled and tapped in the correct locations along a length of extruded material and cut the parts to length. If I had a few made for myself I would skip the anodize process as it's too expensive in a small batch.*

*The chances of me having a few made are very small. I believe I can get along just fine with the plastic parts.*


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

3danman said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > *WOW... I thought I might want some but after seeing how thick they are and how much they distract from the looks of the slingshot, I no longer want any. The plastic ones cut the threads on the first install. After the threads are cut a tiny bit of fishing reel oil on the screw threads goes a long way to getting the screws in and out of the plastic threads and this type of oil will not harm plastic. Simply put it doesn't take enough tension on the clip to hold the band to strip it. Any that were stripped were stripped by human error, True enough the plastic ones wont take a direct fork hit but just wait and see how that big a$$ bulging chuck of aluminum looks after a good hard hit. It may still function but it will look terrible. My thoughts are these are an answer to a problem that only exists from human error or human ignorance or both. The originals are just a screw threaded into plastic. They are not a lug nut you are trying to tighten. I'll get along just fine with the plastic ones and save the $10 to put toward something useful.*
> ...


Offered another option of making money?


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Fiveshooter said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> > Fiveshooter said:
> ...


Perhaps. But people have complained about stripped flip clips since they came out, and these are an improvement, ugly or not. They'll probably make a few bucks, too. Who cares? If you don't like them, vote with your money.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

3danman said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > 3danman said:
> ...


*I am voting with my money...I'm not buying any. If you need them and buy them that's your vote *


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Got 'em. Tried 'em. Love 'em. 

They hold fast. They're nowhere near as ungainly as they're being made out to be. And bonus, the little bit of heft they add to my Scout is delightful. Happy, happy, happy...


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *I bought 1/4-20 barrel nuts and stainless thumb screws from McMaster-Carr. Using a rotary leather punch on the smallest anvil, I make a centered hole in the ends of the bands. Allows for symmetrical band mounts side to side, like the originals.*
> 
> *Imo, tying vs. mechanical attachments is like carburetion vs. fuel injection - it's cleaner and more precise.*


*I like this much better because it is effective and adds very little bulk to the slingshot. I know what I am buying next from MsMaster-Carr. They look fantastic and if they work so well on a Scout they should work on all models that can use Flip Clips.*


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

stevekt said:


> I hope these still work for the TAC Hammer.


Can that frame be shot side style Ive always liked it?

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

BushpotChef said:


> stevekt said:
> 
> 
> > I hope these still work for the TAC Hammer.
> ...


Of course. It's just a hammer grip but "gangster" style shooting is just fine with it.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Fiveshooter said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > stevekt said:
> ...


Does anyone even try to learn to shoot on the level? I started with hammer grip slingshots and still shoot them in a normal straight up hold. It was frames like the Alley Cat, HTS, Ranger, Scorpion, etc. that forced me to learn to shoot like the thugs. I find that TTF is a sideways shooting design. But OTT lends itself to straight up shooting very well.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Jolly Roger said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > BushpotChef said:
> ...


I have tried it a few times with less than desirable results. A least I didn't break any windows


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

I tried shooting upright too....you really don't want to be anywhere near when I shoot this way. I can only shoot the pfs way and shoot straight, but with no way to control elevation. All in all...I just can't shoot upright lol.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Fiveshooter said:


> Jolly Roger said:
> 
> 
> > Fiveshooter said:
> ...


From 4 years of shooting trap side style just feels natural. I feel much more aligned with my target.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

BushpotChef said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Jolly Roger said:
> ...


Trap with a slingshot or shotguns? Can't imagine shooting a 12 gauge sideways. At least not from the shoulder.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Goat (Aug 7, 2018)

I'm wondering if the new version is available on all new SCOUT purchases as a stock item ?? 
I just purchased the Scout today (8/7/18) and an extra set of clips. Figured I'd get an extra set just incase I overcranked them.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Fiveshooter said:
> ...


Haha no JR, 20 ga - I sure hope to get good enough to shoot trap with a sling some day! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fireball1022 (May 30, 2015)

Hi all did not receive the email can someone be kind and send me the link for the new flipclips I've been checking my emails but still nothing yet I would really appreciate it thanks


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

fireball1022 said:


> Hi all did not receive the email can someone be kind and send me the link for the new flipclips I've been checking my emails but still nothing yet I would really appreciate it thanks


Check your inbox in messenger


----------

